# Help with beef cheeks please!



## Zoulander

Hi guys,

Completely new here and first time posting, just wanted to get some input from anyone that can help. Purchased some beef cheeks recently from local wholesale butcher (love eating at restaurants but have never cooked before). Some of these cheeks had a white spiky looking sheet on them, the spikes were soft but just very weird looking, and I've never seen them on a cooked piece of cheek before. I've attached a picture so you guys can see. Is this normal? Can I eat it or does it need to be removed?

Thanks for all your help!
Michael


----------



## Aunt Bea

I vote for removing them. 

I have never cooked a beef cheek, but our mate Harry cooks them.

Take a look at the pictures in this thread they may help.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/wots-int-belly-nelly-dinner-11-21-13-a-87953.html


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi and welcome to DiscussCooking 

I have no experience with beef cheeks, but I found this link where people say you should remove them, or you can cook the cheeks with them and remove them after cooking; it's easier to remove after cooking 

http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/841527

Good luck.


----------



## giggler

That spickey menbrane is usual for cheak and also tongue.

Tongue and chaek is usually boiled for like 30 min or more with lemon.

then the membrane easaly peals off with a parring knife.

after that, you make any dish you like for  fairly tough meat. ( slow cooked, braised, etc.)

Here in Tx. it very slow cooked and served in Tacos. One of my personel favorites.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## taxlady

giggler said:


> That spickey menbrane is usual for cheak and also tongue.
> 
> Tongue and chaek is usually boiled for like 30 min or more with lemon.
> 
> then the membrane easaly peals off with a parring knife.
> 
> after that, you make any dish you like for  fairly tough meat. ( slow cooked, braised, etc.)
> 
> Here in Tx. it very slow cooked and served in Tacos. One of my personel favorites.
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.


I was thinking that looked like an exaggerated version of what you find on beef tongue. I think Giggler is right, boil it and skin it. I never heard of putting lemon in the water, but I don't have much experience with tongue, and none with cheek.


----------



## Mad Cook

As are many dishes and cuts of meat which are fashionable these days ox cheek( as it's called here) used to be one of the cuts of meat bought by the poorer ends of society. Interesting to read that it's available where you are as I've never heard of it in butchers over hear for years and yrears. 

Let us know how you get on with it. Based on my experiences with tongues I'd agree with those who said peel the skin off when it's cooked.

Try one of these recipes they sound delish and I expect you could use a slow cooker.
Nigel Slater's pigs' and ox cheek with kale and celeriac mash recipes | Life and style | The Observer


----------



## Mad Cook

I found this note:-

_"_Notes on trimming beef cheek:  

Beef cheeks, as received, include a lot of fatty tissue. Before trimming the fat, remember that grassfed FAT contains the Omega-3 fatty acids, CLA, and Vitamin E that make grassfed beef so nutritious. Trim fat if you insist, but you rob your dish of flavor and nutrition. 


Cheek meat may also come with some tough, GREY or white skin attached, which is the inner lining of the cheek and tongue. With a very sharp knife, carefully peel this tough skin from the cheek meat before proceeding to cook. 


Any WHITE connective tissues may be left attached to the meat, as the connective tissues will become soft with cooking. "


----------

